# FOX: Sleepy Hollow



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

10.1 million viewers tuned into the series debut of Sleepy Hollow.

I didn't catch it on tv last monday so I watched it online on fox website.

Just a great pilot. 

I will check it out some more.

Anybody else catch it?


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

My _much_-better half and I enjoyed the pilot. I can't help wondering how they can keep the show interesting for an entire season or more. I hope they do.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

PassingInterest said:


> My _much_-better half and I enjoyed the pilot. I can't help wondering how they can keep the show interesting for an entire season or more. I hope they do.


It looked interesting from the commercial but I didn't expect much. I was thinking of those old sleepy hollow shows on tv during Halloween back in the days! 

Surprisingly, the story on the pilot was made very well. It has kept my interest for now. 

Let's see if it does well on the next episodes.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like the handiwork of the group that brought us "Grimm" (it had one of the "Grimm" actors in it), and a made in BC feel to it. Although the special effects in the pilot were less than amazing, some clips from upcoming episodes exhibited some good effects shots. They probably spent the pilot budget on the battle scenes at the beginning which were done well. In any case, for this type of series, it appears promising with a good cast and a creative twist to the old Sleepy Hollow tale. It's got my attention for more episodes.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have yet to watch it but I did record it.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

PassingInterest said:


> My much-better half and I enjoyed the pilot. I can't help wondering how they can keep the show interesting for an entire season or more. I hope they do.


Agreed. It's the only channel I get so I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Going to have to check it out. I'm a fan of these types of shows


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thus far not bad! lets see how it plays out for a few episodes!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Going to have to check it out. I'm a fan of these types of shows


If you didn't catch it live on FOX or didn't DVR it, you can go online and see it. They put the pilot online (with commercials). 

Click on the link here. .

I checked it out online and it is worth watching.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I watched it at my grandparents' house last week. I thought it was ok. I'd recommend anybody who likes the genre to give it a shot though


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

It seems like a decent start to a series so far. Though I fear it feels like this series could string people along for too long (I also get this feeling for Under The Dome) before a resolution is found. It's a wee bit hokey but I've only seen the first episode. It has my interest and the lead actress is nice to look at.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a good series. For those of you who missed it live yesterday, you can watch the 2nd episode online here. 

This series is keeping my interest. I do like the setting and the acting is well done.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

|Tch0rT| said:


> it feels like this series could string people along for too long (I also get this feeling for Under The Dome) before a resolution is found.


Yeah, I got bored with Under the Dome. We quit watching it.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Count me in as another guy who really likes this new show so far!  One of the few shows on FOX that interest me...


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

I feel we have a case of two very different actors sharing the lead. One appears to be classically trained, and very good. The other not so much. Imagine Hugh Jackman paired with uh..Raven..? Unfortunately, the less gifted character appears to be anchored into the plot line. If one can overlook the mismatch, the pilot was intriguing. Special effects were good, and LFE were really fun. I will observe with cautious optimism...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

To me, the police officer Abbie represents the "common man" of the here and now while Ichabod represents the nobility class of the historical period with his proper British English and mannerism. It is a blending of the two that makes the partnership work. I do like the series so far. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I watched the first episode finally and I like it so far. Kind of reminds me of Grimm.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw last night's episode online today. Good show. Some of the scene are kinda scary if you ask me. Or at least they way they present it. Overall, I like the show and how it is going.


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Updating my 9/26 post following the initial pilot. After episode 3, Abbie has begun to drop the street tough, copgirl act and I'm liking the show even more.  Now, if the overacting Chief of police can contain himself, I think we may really have something here..


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

You know, maybe I have been watching too many tv shows but I suspect the Chief of Police knows more then what he is showing.. Meaning, he is somehow tied into the mystery that is sleepy hollow. I know, too early to tell, but something not right with him..


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you may be right on there, he goes from angry, to "A-ok" on every turn. Strange.. The preview for next episode was very intriguing! A whole eternal army of good lurking in Sleepy Hollow perhaps?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

You know the best thing about the show is how it goes back and forth with the time stories of the past and the present. The outfits of the past, the way the past is presented, etc. is just amazing.... 

Also the sandman.. haven't heard of him since well ages.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I was at my grandparents' house again yesterday, and saw the third episode (didn't see the second). Some of the demons (or whatever you want to call them) are super creepy! Also creepy how that eye turned to dust on that one lady.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I know what you mean Gorb! I was to be honest somewhat scared at some scenes watching it in a totally dark room. 

I do like the series thou. Keep it going!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I noticed earlier that it's available on HuluPlus. We'll have to take a look at it, the previews look promising as a very interesting and action packed show.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

cavchameleon said:


> I noticed earlier that it's available on HuluPlus. We'll have to take a look at it, the previews look promising as a very interesting and action packed show.


You can also go to fox online. I have been watching it that way when I can't see it on the TV live. Of course it has commercials every now and then. I don't have hulu plus so not sure if you have commercials there as well.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

tripplej said:


> You can also go to fox online. I have been watching it that way when I can't see it on the TV live. Of course it has commercials every now and then. I don't have hulu plus so not sure if you have commercials there as well.


With Hulu Plus you get 4 commercials at 30sec each, so not bad (for most viewings). Since we stream everything, Hulu Plus has been pretty good at fitting our needs.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

This weeks episode kicked it up a bit IMO but I'm a sucker for occult stuff. It's kinda looking like a National Treasure mixed with The X-Files (minus the aliens) for the best description I can come up with it. I like nods to Ars Goetia and The Lesser Key of Solomon. Though I disliked the misattribution of William Blake's The Great Red Dragon and the Woman Clothed in Sun as Moloch. Also it isn't in Blake's illustrations of Milton's Paradise Lost. Blake did paint Moloch based on a poem by Milton but it's not as imposing nor does it match the demon from the show. LOL sorry just some nerdy nit-picking...

I'm gonna guess they're going to throw in some Free Mason and/or Illuminati sub plots at some point. I remember seeing the Eye of Providence symbol a lot in the first episode.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree this show is a hit to me. Of the new shows, this one and "the Blacklist" are the two which have impressed me. Hopefully future episodes will continue to impress.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Between this and Grimm, my fairy tale appetite is quenched. Another good episode last night.

I have no idea how either of these shows will last though. There's only so many old tales to tap for new episodes.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw the latest episode of Sleepy Hollow online on fox. Wow. This series gets better and better.

I do like how they go back and forth with historical details. Very impressive.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

That certainly was an interesting take on the Roanoke mystery. I like how they're tying a lot of mysteries and mythos together. I can't wait to see what other ones they add. We've also yet to see War and Famine.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugh! No new episodes for a couple weeks. :hissyfit:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for this thread guys! Finally have been watching this series on Hulu Plus, it's pretty good!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

So sad, no "Sleepy Hollow" for 2 weeks due to the Major League Baseball World Series!

I must say this series gets better and better as it moves along. 

For those who haven't seen all the episodes, you can see on Fox website.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree it is getting better every week.


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Agreed, getting better as it goes. Too bad Agents of Shield went the other way....


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

jeffrobinson said:


> Agreed, getting better as it goes. Too bad Agents of Shield went the other way....


I stop watching "Agents of Shield". Sleepy Hollow on the other hand has continued to get better and better (if that was even possible) and the series is keeping my interest.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Kind of a crazy finale to this one. They definitely left the door wide open for the next season!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I can't wait for the next season to start. I am happy this series is a hit!


----------

